# Tear Stain Remover I've Had Great Success With



## paux (Jul 26, 2009)

*Great Tear Stain Remover (Before & After)*

I use Eye Envy and I am _extremely_ satisfied with the results. I initially bought Angels Eyes to get rid of Nakoa's tear stains but she HATED it. She would have absolutely nothing to do with it even if I mixed it in with a ton of wet food. I wondered why she felt so strongly about the product, so I tried it myself. After doing so, I have to say that I have never in my life tasted something so foul as Angels Eyes. I was already unsure about the idea of giving her antibiotics every single day just for cosmetic reasons (as I couldn't imagine doing that to a child). So I immediately discontinued Angels Eyes.

I looked around for other products and I came across *Eye Envy*. It is a topical solution that is applied everyday for about two weeks until the stains disappear. After that you can began applying it only once a week just for maintenance. I bought a starter pack of Eye Envy in June and I am only about half way through the solution, four months later. 

Eye Envy
Cheap, little maintenance, topical, no ingested antibiotics

Angels Eyes
Expensive, must be used everyday or every other day, tastes disgusting, must ingest antibiotics frequently

Before Eye Envy:











After Eye Envy:


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Great Tear Stain Remover (Before & After)*

Sweet. Thanx for giving us a progress how it works  I know Angel Eye contain antibiotics, I'll try the other product gonna do a research first


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been using Angel Eyes with good success. Most of Odo's tear stains are gone, though the staining around his muzzle that is food related remains, but I'm still not all that happy with the product. It's very expensive when used as directed. It's also tough to give consistently. I started out putting it on his kibble, but he refuses to eat most of the time if I put it on there, and even when he does eat all of his kibble, the angel eyes itself stains his beard and gets clumped up in it. The only method I've found to give it to him that he would eat and doesn't result in a mess is to sprinkle it on a piece of bread and roll the bread up and pinch off pieces to give to him, but then I'm giving him a piece of bread....which I'm not really all that thrilled about.

Here's some before and after pictures, though. You can see that it's definitely had an effect. I might give Eye Envy a try and see if that's a little easier to use. I already clean his face daily, so adding another step to that isn't a huge issue.

Before:



















After:


----------



## SimbasMom (Feb 27, 2008)

i just bought eye envy today and ill be waiting for it in the mail. my siberian husky simba has stains for about a year or more now. hes been taken the vet and checked out and there is no infections or anything like that. Hopefully eye Envy works. Here is the before picture. this is from last year so they area bit more stained now










and ill post after photos once it gets here and i start using it


----------

